# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Переход с 18 на 20% НДС

## feodalpop

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1685) с 01.01.2019 в базе необходимо перезаписать в карточках % НДС как это сделать автоматизированно, если карточек около 7000?

----------


## Fltr

> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1685) с 01.01.2019 в базе необходимо перезаписать в карточках % НДС как это сделать автоматизированно, если карточек около 7000?


При обновлении до последних релизов конфигураций это реализовано путем применения в справочнике номенклатуры реквизита "Вид ставки НДС".
Вот у вас какая конфигурация и релиз?

----------

feodalpop (26.12.2018)

----------


## feodalpop

> При обновлении до последних релизов конфигураций это реализовано путем применения в справочнике номенклатуры реквизита "Вид ставки НДС".
> Вот у вас какая конфигурация и релиз?


1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1685)

----------


## Fltr

> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1685)


Вы указываете платформу. А какая конфигурация?
Например, для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 указано:



> Новое в версии 3.0.67
> 
> 
> 
> Ставка НДС 20% с 2019 года
> С 2019 года в новых документах по умолчанию подставляется ставка НДС 20%. 
> Обновление ставки НДС в справочнике "Номенклатура" не требуется.

----------

feodalpop (26.12.2018)

----------


## feodalpop

а простите. "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.46.2)

----------


## Fltr

> а простите. "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.46.2)


https://buh.ru/news/automation/78886/

----------

feodalpop (26.12.2018)

----------


## feodalpop

> https://buh.ru/news/automation/78886/


Обновлять некому, тем более конфигурация изменена и обновляться не будет просто так.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Обновлять некому, тем более конфигурация изменена и обновляться не будет просто так.


Тогда есть вариант такой: взять обработку из релиза 10.3.49.4, адаптировать её к вашей конфигурации и потом обработать данные этой обработкой

----------

feodalpop (26.12.2018)

----------


## feodalpop

> Тогда есть вариант такой: взять обработку из релиза 10.3.49.4, адаптировать её к вашей конфигурации и потом обработать данные этой обработкой


Воот мне необходимо её вытащить. Я не шарю).

----------


## feodalpop

Вы мне поможете?

----------


## Fltr

> Вы мне поможете?


В управлении торговлей 10.3 есть "Групповая обработка справочников и документов" (Сервис - Универсальные обработки). С помощью нее вы можете всем позициям номенклатуры изменить ставку 18% на 20%
https://coderstar.ru/statyi/gruppova..._spravochnikov

----------

feodalpop (26.12.2018)

----------

